# Western Unimount Truckside Mounts - GM



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

My uncle is selling two of his Western Unimount truckside mounts.

He has one from a 2003 Chevy 2500 HD (Fits 2001-2009(?) 2500 and 3500's, I think - Please verify)









And one from an 88-98 "Classic" which would fit the 1500-3500 4x4 models.









Asking $425 ea. *Please Call Bob at 309-208-9356* if interested. Located in Princeville, IL


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

first one should go threw 2010 - any GMT900 platform truck that is a 2500 or a 3500 series

will not fit 1/2ton frames as they are about 3" narrower


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Thanks Philbilly. I edited the original post to make those couple of clarifications.


----------

